# Brown discharge 20 weeks



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi

I'm currently 20 weeks pg.  Yesterday I had sharp shooting pains in my groin area which I put down to ligaments stretching.  

Earlier this morning after being to the loo, I wiped & noticed a dark brown discharge on the tissue, a bit like brown blood.  I've had light brown before but never this colour.

Is this normal? I'm trying very hard not to panic!

Any advice would be greatly apppreciated.

Thanks

Ronnie


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Any brown/blood loss needs to be reported to someone.  The fact that it is brown is good as it is usually old loss, however you should get checked out and if you are a negative blood group you may need anti D.

Good luck

Jan


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Jan

Thanks for your reply. I've seen my GP who is sending me to the antenatal clinic in the hospital on Thursday. She's also spoken to the gyny who didn't appear to be unduly concerned but mentioned that if the blood loss increases or if I have cramp, I'm to go straight to A&E.

My GP thinks it may have something to do with my fibroids (1 fundal & 1 next to the baby).  Baby's been moving quite a lot today - do you think he's dislodged something which has caused the bleed?

Thanks again

Ronnie


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

It may be something to do with fibroids but you may never find out the cause at all, which does happen.  

If you are a negative blood group though you need antiD within 72 hours.

Good luck


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jan

Thanks about the advice about anti-d - I'm O pos so I'm OK.

Thanks again. You're doing a great job!

Ronnie


----------

